# Smelly Rat!



## jaimej (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a pet Rat, he is 11 months old, very healthy and the happiest most adorable wee guy ever. There is one thing that I am curious about though, he smells really bad. I have to change his cage every couple of days to stop the smell becoming totally unbearable, what can I do, is this normal?Thanks in avance for any advice.


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

Rats generally do need cleaning out every other day. I noticed that when I've cleaned out my rats, the next day they'll smell even stronger. It may be that their mess is fresh and is making the fresh bedding in there smell very strong. Also it may be what kind of bedding you're using and how well it will soak up pee and reduce smells.

Do you use any disinfectant when you clean the cage out? That may help if you don't 

Do you bath him in the sink or a plastic bowl or bucket? He'll need baths too


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

hes probs scared becouse its all new to him but rat do generally p every where


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Rats do tend to pong. I have had a few and they just give off a horrid smell when you go near their cage/tank. I had to clean mine out every other day too...

I think it's just part of owning a rat, they do give off a smell. Some maybe more than others.


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

I disagree - i spot clean my rats (wipe down food shelves etc.) nightly when i let them out to play, empty litter tray and bedding from houses about once every 5 days and give cage full clean out approx every 10days-2weeks and mine do not smell. I mean you notice them but it is not unbearable. They just have plenty of fresh air going into room, good diet etc. In fact have had friends and even my dad (who hates them!!) admit that they do not smell which surprises them.

What bedding and substrate are you using could be a factor. And like someone else said by cleaning too much can make them mark even more and smell worse.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Well when I had rats, they never had a litter tray... so that might be why.

All animals have some sort of smell to them. Especially caged animals, after all they are pooping and peeing in there, what do you expect? Poo and wee smells, so if it's left there it honks.

I'm not saying you can smell them from the otherside of the room. But when you put your nose right near their home, you get a slight whiff of what's been going down let's just say.


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats another good point actually, how much air circulation their getting. Having his cage somewhere near an open window or door would be really helpful. You do house him in a wired cage don't you? Not a tank?

I never actually used litter trays  never saw the point to be honest, I don't really find rat smell that bad lol the weird thing is, my girlfriend's females both have litter trays and are cleaned out regularly, yet smell REALLY bad all the time. But her males have never had litter trays and don't smell at all until you get really close to their cages


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

In my opinion (for what it's worth!), I think you may be cleaning him out TOO much. Rats are pretty territorial, and so will mark their cage with scent to let any other creature know that it is theirs. When you clean him out, you remove his scent and he has to mark again. My boys always smelled the day after cleaning, but then the smell faded until the next time I cleaned them out - roughly every couple of weeks. So try leaving it a bit longer to see if the smell fades. Good luck!


----------



## jaimej (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Billy has a really big wire cage next to a window that is open daily. Think i'll try cleaning him out less often see how he goes.


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

ive just bought a JML air ball smelly globe thing (don't know what its called but its on the telly) and the benefits are great!


----------



## jaimej (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their help, the day after my original post Billy turned very poorly, I took him to the vet and he died yesterday, my daughter and I are devastated. It is impossible to think he went from being happy and healthy to so ill so quickly.

Thanks again.

Jaime


----------



## jaimej (Aug 22, 2008)

That is the most callous unfeeling comment I have ever read, my Billy was not dirty vermin he was a great wee guy.

I would never dream of saying something like this to someone who has just lost their pet. How unpleasant are you?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi jaimej, I have removed the comment to which you are referring to as it was uncalled for, no matter weather someone likes a certain type of pet or not it is disrespectful and hurtful to say to someone that the loss of their beloved pet is a good thing, I'm sorry you were hurt by this comment it is not what you needed at this sad time.

I am very sorry for your loss and now how heartbroken you and your daughter must be, my thoughts are with you at this sad time. R.I.P little one.


----------



## jaimej (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you for your unerstanding and prompt reply.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

you are very welcome, I hope you and you daughter feel better soon, I have two rats and know I will be devastated when they pass away.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

awww no  R.I.P

sorry for your loss of him


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss - I have had rats for years, and I know what you are going through. Please don't let it put you off - rats are fantastic pets. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

R.I.P

billy

i bet you were a loving (smelly) pet. 

Im soo sorry for your loss

xx


----------



## sanmac (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi i have a cage with 2 furry boys and a cage with 2 bald girls, 1 boy managed to get to the girls! Since then i have noticed they both smell more. The cages are cleaned once a week they are by windows that are open and i bath them. Do you think it could be a hormonal thing on both there parts? There cages are next to each other. Any advice guys?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

is he all on his own??

rats are highly socialble animals they should not be housed on there own!

Fancy Rats | Information | Why Rats Need Company

oops just noticed this post is like 2 years old.

why do people keep bringing up old posts for?????????????


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> why do people keep bringing up old posts for?????????????


Why not? It's often new members like me who are reading topics for the first time, and decide to reply.

Besides - it's great if you're going to post such useful links as that article about keeping rats in pairs or groups. Fresh posts get read, and that is THE most important thing a new ratty owner needs to know.

:thumbup:


----------

